# dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?



## stronghold (4. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen
ich würde gern mal von den niederlanden aus in der nordsee auf dorsch pilken.
hab aber keine ahnung von wo man dies machen könnte.#c 

hat jemand ein paar adressen oder links für mich?

mfg
stronghold


----------



## ralte001 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Hi  strongi,

ich fahre öfter aus dem Ruhrpott hoch zur holländischen NS Küste.
Meistens nach Scheveningen weil am besten zu erreichen.

Sind bisher meistens mit den Schiffen der Reederei Groenen raus zum Wrackangeln und haben bisher immer was gefangen.

Gepilkt wird dort aber so gut wie gar nicht sondern fast ausschließlich mit Naturköder oder Wattwürmer.

Wenn du lust hast kanst dich ja mal melden, suche immer mal jemanden der Lust hat mitzufahren.

Kutterlisten findest du unter angeltreff.org dann Kutterlisten Niederlande stehen fast alle drin.

Petri Heil


----------



## stronghold (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

vielen dank für deine antwort.

werd mir das mal angucken.
wenn jemand noch andere adressen hat, nehm ich die gerne.

mfg
stronghold


----------



## leuchtturm (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Moin ralte001, 

Du kommst ja auch aus dem Pott.  
Ich war letztes Wochenende auf Fehmarn auf Dorsch. Aber das ist immer ein richtiges Gegurke. Hätte auch mal Lust, was in NL auszuprobieren. Wann hast Du denn Deine nächste Tour geplant? Ab Scheveningen kann man ja eine Tagestour machen. Da geht doch immer was an einem Samstag. 

Nimmst Du immer eine bestimmte Naturködermontage?


----------



## seaman (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Moin,Moin
Dorschangeln in Holland, da würde ich dir raten von Den Helder aus ,die Mercur oder Die Parrat
Seaman


----------



## ralte001 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

hi leuchtturm,

habe für eines der nächsten Wochenenden nach Pfingsten meine nächste Hollandtour geplant.

Wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du dich ja melden. #h 

Überlege schon länger ob man nicht mal so eine gemeinsamme Tour hier im Board organisieren sollte. |pfisch: 

Wir können ja mal einen Aufruf starten und dann wird man sehen wer und wieviele Lust hätten mitzufahren.

Den Helder soll auch nicht schlecht sein, bin aber von dort noch nicht gefahren.

Scheveningen wäre von der Anfahrt aus dem Ruhrpott jedoch immer noch am besten zu erreichen.
 #a


----------



## Chris7 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*



			
				seaman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin
> Dorschangeln in Holland, da würde ich dir raten von Den Helder aus ,die Mercur oder Die Parrat
> Seaman




Wenn schon Den Helder, dann auch mit der HetSop! Kein großes aber ein klasse Boot!!!

Das Problem ist nur, daß die Anreise nach Den Helder wesentlich länger dauert als z. B. nach Scheveningen.


----------



## ralte001 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schon Den Helder, dann auch mit der HetSop! Kein großes aber ein klasse Boot!!!
> 
> Hatte mir auch schon die HetSop auf der Kutterpage angesehen und fand das Schiff macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> Die ist daher bestimmt immer ausgebucht und schwierig zu buchen?


----------



## leuchtturm (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Moin ralte001, 
ich war länger nicht mehr online. Sorry.
Ich war jetzt eine Woche auf der Ostsee und habe zwischen Langeland und Fehmarn geangelt. Super. 

An den nächsten Wochenenden ist Ostende in Belgien und Privatkram angesagt. 
Den Helder ist für einen Tag zu weit. Aber ich dort sicherlich mal im Herbst rausfahren. Dann aber eher auf Dorsch als auf Makrele. 

Ich denke, dass ich im Juli ab Scheveningen fahre. Wenn ich einen konkreten Termin habe, schicke ich Dir eine PN. Ich werde sicherlich noch 2 Leutchen mitnehmen, so dass 1 Platz für Dich noch frei wäre. Ansonsten fahren wir mit 2 Autos. Ist ja auch kein Ding. 

Mal schauen, was man bei den Belgiern so an Makrele landen kann. Das werde ich berichten. Klaro!!!!


----------



## ralte001 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Hi leuchtturm,

juli ist OK, wenn noch mehr boardies mit dabei wären fänd ich auch nicht schlecht! #6 

Sollten das nur nicht zu kurzfristig planen!

Auto oder VW-Bus bei mir kein Problem!!

Wär schon klasse wenn das klappen würde!!!
#a


----------



## leuchtturm (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

@ralte
wir kriegen das sicherlich hin. Ist ja nur ein Tagesausflug. Sobald ich die Termine habe, melde ich mich.


----------



## ralte001 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Moin leuchtturm, 

wie wäre es eine anfrage hier im board zu starten?

Bin überzeugt das wir einige Leute zusammenkriegen würden!:m 

Man könnte doch bei ausreichender Personenanzahl einen Kutter für uns alleine chartern!

Bin der Meinung das es eine Überlegung wert ist!    |kopfkrat                

Was meinste dazu?

#h #h #h


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*



			
				ralte001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leuchtturm,
> 
> juli ist OK, wenn noch mehr boardies mit dabei wären fänd ich auch nicht schlecht! #6
> 
> ...


So melde mich auch vieleicht an für Angel Ausfahrt,bin auch schon mehrfach von Den Helder oder Scheveningen raus gefahren,es werde auch Dorsch-Ausfahrt für Juni und Juli angeboten,allerdinds sind die Chancen sehr gering so meine erfahrung.
Und wenn möglich bitte nicht am Wochenende,da sind meißt immer nur deutsche an Bord und die werden gerne verar.........t.
Am besten ist in der Woche, dann sind auch Einheimische mit an Bord und wenn dann der Kaptiän sich keine mühe gibt,gibt was auf die Ohren,so schon erlebt.
Also mein Tipp,
besser in der Woche und wenn ihr im Juli raus wollt,dann doch noch besser im August und dann aber auf Makrelen angeln.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Nur mal so als Tip.
Wenns zum Dorschangeln (Wrakvissen) gehen soll, dann könnt Ihr Scheveningen derzeit abschreiben. Die Fahren bis in den September nur zum Makrelenangeln. Da müsste man schon das ganze Schiff Chartern.

Auch sonst würde ich eher zu Den Helder Raten, 100km mehr hin oder her. Oben an der NL-Küste liegen weit mehr Wracks. Zum einen musste da alles richtung Deutschland und weiter östlich entlang, zum anderen sind da teils sehr schwierige Strömungsverhältnisse und dann war Den Helder auch immer Kriegshafen und entsprechend verteidigt. Die gesamte NL Nordwestspitze reiht sich Wrack an Wrack. Tiefer sind das weit weniger, da sind höchstens mal Segelschiffe an Land gedrückt worden, aber nur wenige Motorschiffe havariert.

Rechnet aber immer mit ca 2h Anfahrt zu den Wracks. Überall.
Und ideale Zeit um was zu Fangen ist eher Januar, Februar. Interessant wirds erst ab Oktober, davor viele Kleine und unmengen Franzosendorsche.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pickerfan (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Moin Leutz
Wenns terminlich passt wär ich dabei. Ich fände es persönlich klasse wenn man den ganzeu Kutter bekommen könnte. Wie siehts denn mit einem Termin aus? Gibts schon eine etwas genauere Planung?
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## VOGULA (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Tach zusammen!

Ich hole das Thema hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung...

Wir überlegen mit zwei, drei weiteren am Wochenende erstmalig eine Tour auf Dorsch auszuprobieren?! 

Startpunkt soll Hollands Küste sein, egal ob von der Oosterschelde, Scheveningen oder auch Den Helder aus...

Wichtig wäre uns die Qualität von Schiff und Besatzung und sind dafür auch bereit, 20€ (oder auch 30€ ;o)) mehr zu investieren.

Von Reederei Trip und Co. wurde ja mehrfach abgeraten? Ist das immer noch nicht empfehlenswert?

Freue mich über eure Tipps, welcher Anbieter sich zur aktuellen Zeit lohnt?

Grüße und besten Dank schon mal...


----------



## schmutzpuckel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*



mistanicegei schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Ich hole das Thema hier mal wieder aus der Versenkung...
> 
> ...




Mein Lieblibgs Thread:c:c:c

Also wenn du Dorschangeln möchtest, würde ich dir grundsätzlich von Scheveningen abraten. Die Qualität der Schiffe sowie der Umgang untereinander, lassen zu wünschen übrig. Jeder will dort nur dein bestes und zwar dein Geld#d.
Alles andere ist den Kapitänen egal, erst recht ob du fängst oder nicht. In den letzten Jahren ist es noch schlimmer geworden. 
Der Spaß steht bei mir im Vordergrund, auch wenn es mal keinen Fisch gibt, aber den hatte ich dort schon lange nicht mehr.

Es gibt ein in Ouddorp einen gutes Böötchen welches zwar ein wenig teurer ist, aber dafür wird man dort freundlich begrüßt, beim enttüddeln von Perücken wird dir geholfen, aber auch beim Keschern wird vom Personal stets Hand angelegt. Alles in allem geht es dort recht freundlich zur Sache.

Kannst dir mal anschauen:
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...q28MHp97ZG7HLCA&bvm=bv.54934254,d.Yms&cad=rja


----------



## VOGULA (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Super, schau ich mir direkt mal an


----------



## VOGULA (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

...erst wieder freie Plätze Ende Dezember


----------



## VOGULA (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Noch ein, zwei gute Alternativen parat?


----------



## schmutzpuckel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Die beste Alternative ist Norwegen:m. Nur die wird dir jetzt herzlich wenig bringen.

Für mich gibt es sonst keinen anderen Anbieter den ich weiter empfehlen würde #c. Ansonsten kannst du ja, wenn du jetzt unbedingt Dorschangeln willst, mit der http://www.rederijvrolijk.nl/sportvissen.php rausfahren. Die ist direkt neben der Trip, vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm

Dann heißt es aber, Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und die Erwartungen extrem runterschrauben.Vielleicht hast du dann auf dem Boot einen schönen Tag.


----------



## VOGULA (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: dorschangeln in den niederlanden - aber wo?*

Nö...ganz so dringend ist es auch nicht! 

Dann gedulde ich mich lieber und mach mir im Winter nen schönen Tag auf deiner Empfehlung!


----------

